# vision | apparition



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2009)

Το πρώτο είναι όραμα. Το δεύτερο, λέω εγώ, είναι οπτασία. Έλα όμως που τα λεξικά την ορίζουν την τελευταία ως κάτι που το βλέπεις με τη φαντασία σου ενώ στα αγγλικά είναι κάτι πιο απτό (χα!), όπως το φάντασμα.
Έχουμε τίποτα άλλο;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 27, 2009)

Εμφάνιση.

Υ.Γ. Όπως η Εμφάνιση της Παναγίας και των εκάστοτε Αγίων, του φαντάσματος στον Άμλετ κλπ κλπ κλπ.

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q="the+apparition+of"&btnG=Αναζήτηση+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

Η αντιστοιχία με _οπτασία_ | _φάντασμα_ τι πρόβλημα θα δημιουργούσε;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2009)

Ότι αυτό που είδε ο ονειροπαρμένος δεν ήταν φάντασμα, δηλαδή τρομαχτικό κτλ κτλ, αλλά η φιγούρα μιας γυναίκας στην έρημο που ήταν σχεδόν χειροπιαστή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

Κανένα από τα δύο (αγγλικά ή ελληνικά) δεν είναι ... χειροπιαστό. Και κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι κανονικά φοβιστικό. Αλλά επειδή το _φάντασμα_ είναι η λέξη που έχουμε και για τα φοβιστικά, και η μετάφραση για _ghost_ και _phantom_, τότε για τα μη φοβιστικά (και για τις φιλοφρονήσεις) έχουμε την _οπτασία_. Οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι...;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2009)

...ότι έχω την εντύπωση πως το apparition είναι μη τρομαχτικό φάντασμα και αναρωτιόμουν αν έχουμε κάτι σε τέτοιο κι εμείς. Λάθος;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 27, 2009)

Apparition, όπως λέει η Palavra, χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως για να αναφερθεί στην εμφάνιση προσώπου που έχει ήδη υπάρξει. Και γι' αυτό έχει την έννοια του πιο απτού. Οπτασία, αφενός μεν είναι λέξη με θετικές παραδηλώσεις, αφετέρου δε αναφέρεται κυρίως σε υποκειμενική εμπειρία.

Υ.Γ. Παλάβρα, τι κάνεις ακριβώς ψάχνεις; Πώς το λέει το κείμενό σου;


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να κάνω βουτιά στο κείμενο ή στο μυαλό της Π. Γιατί και το _αιθέριο πλάσμα_ για φιλοφρόνηση το έχω... Άμα έχουν και πιασίματα, ακόμα χειρότερα :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2009)

Να γράψω _μια αιθέρια ύπαρξη_; Γυναίκα είναι το απαρίσιον, εξάλλου


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κανένα από τα δύο (αγγλικά ή ελληνικά) δεν είναι ... χειροπιαστό. Και κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι κανονικά φοβιστικό. Αλλά επειδή το _φάντασμα_ είναι η λέξη που έχουμε και για τα φοβιστικά, και η μετάφραση για _ghost_ και _phantom_, τότε για τα μη φοβιστικά (και για τις φιλοφρονήσεις) έχουμε την _οπτασία_. Οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι...;


+1 
Αν φοβάσαι και τις οπτασίες αγγέλων, Palavra, να σε πάμε για εξορκισμό :)


----------



## sunshine (Apr 28, 2009)

_οπτασία η [optasía] O25 : οπτική αντίληψη που δημιουργείται στη συνείδηση χωρίς να υπάρχουν οι απαραίτητοι εξωτερικοί ερεθισμοί· όραμα: H ~ του νεκρού πατέρα. _

Εδώ ενδεχομένως θα ταίριαζε το apparition=οπτασία;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Ένας πιο σύγχρονος ορισμός από το ΛΝΕΓ:
*Οπτασία: *μη πραγματική μορφή που βλέπει κανείς (με τη φαντασία του, ευρισκόμενος σε έκσταση κλπ.). ΣΥΝ. όραμα.

Αντιθέτως, το apparition είναι: 

a supernatural appearance _of a person or thing, esp. a ghost;_ a specter or phantom; wraith: a ghostly apparition at midnight. 

Και για να το δούμε λίγο και από την ανάποδη, το Magenda λημματογραφεί οπτασία=vision.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 28, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> το apparition είναι:
> 
> a supernatural appearance _of a person or thing, esp. a ghost;_ a specter or phantom; wraith: a ghostly apparition at midnight.



Τότε θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο αυτό που είπες πριν, αλλά το "εμφάνιση" μόνο του δε λέει τίποτα.
Εμφάνιση ή θέαση φαντάσματος ίσως;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Γι' αυτό ρώτησα, τι ακριβώς ψάχνει. Το apparition περιγράφει τη μορφή αυτή καθαυτή ή περιγράφει την πράξη της εμφάνισης; (εγώ το δεύτερο είχα κατά νου όταν πρότεινα την εμφάνιση)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2009)

Ο ονειροπαρμένος βρίσκεται στην έρημο. Ξάφνου, βλέπει μπροστά του μια. Αργότερα, το περιγράφει και λέει: «δεν ήταν vision, ήταν apparition γιατί αυτές οι τελευταίες είναι πιο χειροπιαστές».
Άρα, εμφάνιση/θέαση φαντάσματος δε μας κάνει. Μάλλον οπτασία θα βάλω. Α, και το αντικατοπτρισμός/ψευδαίσθηση επίσης δε μου κάνουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Μμμμμ... υπάρχει και η λέξη "πνεύμα", αν και προσωπικά στην περίπτωσή σου μάλλον θα πήγαινα με περίφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> «δεν ήταν vision, ήταν apparition γιατί αυτές οι τελευταίες είναι πιο χειροπιαστές»


Απτή οπτασία; _Απτασία_, δηλαδή; 
(Τελικά είμαι απτόητος! )


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ο ονειροπαρμένος βρίσκεται στην έρημο. Ξάφνου, βλέπει μπροστά του μια. Αργότερα, το περιγράφει και λέει: «δεν ήταν vision, ήταν apparition γιατί αυτές οι τελευταίες είναι πιο χειροπιαστές».


Βέβαια, είναι δική του η ερμηνεία ότι τα _apparitions_ είναι χειροπιαστά.
Οπότε: ή μεταφράζεις με ακρίβεια, μεταφέροντας το λάθος, αλλά μένοντας πιστή στις γλωσσικές αντιστοιχίες, δηλ. «δεν ήταν οπτασία, ήταν φάντασμα, γιατί αυτά είναι πιο χειροπιαστά»
ή το αλλάζεις:
«δεν ήταν οπτασία, ήταν ένα πλάσμα με σάρκα και οστά».


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2009)

Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, δεν ήταν φάντασμα ούτε άνθρωπος. Τέλος πάντων, εγώ οπτασία θα βάλω γιατί πολύ το κούρασα μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Για να δούμε λίγο τη χρήση της λέξης, τα πρώτα 10 αποτελέσματα του Google στη σειρά και τι εννούμε με το "χειροπιαστό" εδώ:

- A Relation of the Apparition of Mrs. Veal
- Lives of the Saints, The Apparition of St. Michael the Archangel
- The Apparition of Enoch Soames
- The apparition of Our Lady of La Salette. 
- Cathedral Of The Apparition Of Our Lord
- The Apparition of the Virgin to St. Bernard
- On the occasion of the 150th Anniversary of the Apparition of the Blessed Virgin Mary


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Όχι εμφάνιση, το είπαμε αυτό και προηγουμένως. Δεν αναφέρομαι στην εμφάνιση, αλλά στο χειροπιαστό του πράγματος και στη σημασία/χρήση της λέξης, την οποία και επεσήμανα από την αρχή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

Ας μην αφήνουμε τις αναζητήσεις να καθορίσουν τη σημασία ή την ειδική σημασία της λέξης. Άλλο πράγμα «an apparition» και άλλο «apparition of». Η δική μου αναζήτηση για σκέτο apparition έβγαλε αυτό το λαβράκι για τα θρησκευτικά οράματα:
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/15477a.htm (Visions and Apparitions)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Μα τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά; Καταρχήν, τις αναζητήσεις στο Google τις αφήνουμε και ορίζουν ολόκληρες μεταφραστικές επιλογές σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Αυτό μας πείραξε ειδικά; Και δεν το αφήνουμε να καθορίσει κάτι. Το ρωτάμε και αυτό απαντά. Με σαφήνεια και unequivocally. Είναι σαφέστατη ένδειξη της σύγχρονης χρήσης της λέξης, η οποία δικαιολογεί υπέρ του δέοντος το "*χειροπιαστό*" στοιχείο του κειμένου της Παλάβρας, το οποίο όχι δεν είναι "οπτασία" του συγγραφέα, αλλά "χειροπιαστό" στοιχείο της λέξης. Εκτός κι αν αρχίσουμε να διορθώνουμε τους native speakers (φαντάζομαι ότι ο συγγραφέας θα είναι native speaker).

Όπως και να έχει, εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει την ένστασή σου. Είναι ως προς την έννοια του χειροπιαστού στο apparition;


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

Η κύρια ένστασή μου εδώ ήταν ότι όλα σου τα παραδείγματα είχαν «apparition of» και αυτό δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα της χρήσης της λέξης.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά έτσι είναι σαν να κάνεις διάκριση μεταξύ του "φαντάσματος" και του "φαντάσματος της Μαρίας".


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2009)

Palavra, σε ρώτησα εκεί αν το apparition που σε προβληματίζει εδώ προέρχεται από το ίδιο κείμενο, γιατί αν to apparition αναφέρεται σε εμφάνιση (φανέρωση) μορφής αγίου, (θρησκευτικό όραμα, δηλαδή), 
μήπως είναι σκόπιμο το *έκφανση;*
με τη σημασία που αναφέρεται εδώ ή εδώ (ημιτελή μεν, αλλά...) και δεν μου ταιριάζει και πολύ γιατί έχει πολλές σημασίες,
ή ακόμη και το *φανέρωση*;

Για την επιλογή, πάντως, σου εύχομαι καλή φώτιση ;)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2009)

Όχι.... Βλέπε παραπάνω: βλέπει απλώς μια γυναίκα στην έρημο που τη χαρακτηρίζει apparition. Σου απάντησα εκεί, πάντως :) Ίδιο κείμενο, καμία σχέση το συγκείμενο γιατί είναι σε διαφορετικά σημεία...


----------

